# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  آموزش ساخت قالب وردپرس

## mehdytux

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز در این تاپیک پا به پای هم خواهیم آموخت که چگونه برای وردپرس پوسته بسازیم

قسمت اول :
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...ntal-lesson-1/

----------


## mehdytux

قسمت دوم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...ntal-lesson-2/

قسمت سوم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...ntal-lesson-3/

قسمت چهارم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...ntal-lesson-4/

قسمت پنجم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...ntal-lesson-5/

قسمت ششم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...ntal-lesson-6/

قسمت هفتم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...ntal-lesson-7/

قسمت هشتم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...ntal-lesson-8/

قسمت نهم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...ntal-lesson-9/

----------


## mehdytux

جلسه دهم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-10/

----------


## mehdytux

جلسه یازدهم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-11/

جلسه دوازدهم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-12/

----------


## mehdytux

جلسه سیزدهم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-13/

جلسه چهاردهم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-14/

----------


## mehdytux

جلسه پانزدهم :
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-15/

جلسه شانزدهم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-16/

جلسه هفدهم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-17/

جلسه هجدهم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-18/

جلسه نوزدهم :
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-19/

جلسه بیستم :
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-20/

جلسه بیست و یکم :
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-21/

جلسه بیست و دوم :
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-22/

جلسه بیست و سوم :
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-23/

جلسه بیست و چهارم :
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-24/

----------


## mehdytux

جلسه بیست و پنجم :
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-25/

----------


## mehdytux

جلسه بیست و ششم :
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-26/

----------


## mehdytux

جلسه بیست و هفتم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...ntal-lesson-27

جلسه بیست و هشتم :
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-28/

----------


## mehdytux

جلسه بیست و نهم :
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-29/

----------


## mehdytux

جلسه سیم :
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-30/

----------


## mehdytux

جلسه سی و یکم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-31/

----------


## mehdytux

جلسه سی و دوم:
https://mehdytux.ir/wordpress-theme-...tal-lesson-32/

----------

